# Major Trigger - GONE!!!!



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't want or expect this to be a big deal or thread, but I just wanted to put it out there.

See, when Regret had her affair, during 2007 the xOM came here for bangin in the basement time. One of the things they would do was sit at the dining room table and have a beer to loosen sh-t up and do their deed. Yeah, sometimes cheaters need liquid courage to do their crap.

Anyway, it's a beautiful table. It was hand made by Menanites (sp) and given to us as a wedding gift by her parents. Easily a couple grand.

Well...I just helped load it onto a f'ng trailer and put $600 in my pocket. Thank you Want-Ad digest.

Since Dday when I found out they sat there, I couldn't sit at that damn table. For a year we have NOT had family dinner together unless it was at a restaurant or someone else's house. When we move to Florida in 2 months, we will get a new dining room table. One that doesn't have ghosts lingering about. And I'll be out of this house, which is haunted by those damned ghosts, too.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

It's a good feeling isn't it? I will never forget the feeling of pure relief when THE COUCH left our house.

I made HIM get rid of it though - I didn't do it myself. I told him to keep the money too - as far as I was concerned it was dirty.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Totally understand that Hope. I took my K-bar to the mattress set in the basement. It left the house in pieces.

To think that I slept on that f'ng thing when I was sick and didn't want to stay in our room so as not to "bother" her.

I can deal with drive-by triggers. The sh-t that's in your face every day not so much. So glad that table is gone. I might even buy a bottle of The Knot tomorrow. Cuz I deserve it


----------



## Brokenshadow (May 3, 2013)

SomedayDig said:


> I don't want or expect this to be a big deal or thread, but I just wanted to put it out there.
> 
> See, when Regret had her affair, during 2007 the xOM came here for bangin in the basement time. One of the things they would do was sit at the dining room table and have a beer to loosen sh-t up and do their deed. Yeah, sometimes cheaters need liquid courage to do their crap.
> 
> ...


If you're moving close to Orlando, let me be the first local to buy ya a drink!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Winter Springs 

Actually, I'll be down next week for my interview and to set up housing. I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Brokenshadow (May 3, 2013)

SomedayDig said:


> Winter Springs
> 
> Actually, I'll be down next week for my interview and to set up housing. I can't wait!!!!


Heck, that's not even a hop, skip or a jump away. Nice area, I'm sure you will love it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Awesome. Every little bit helps. May I ask what was Regrets thoughts about getting rid of the table? Having read her posts from past threads I suspect she was also relieved it was gone.


----------



## B1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Glad to hear this dig. Good for you buddy. Now if I could only manage to get rid of all the jeeps in town.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

bfree said:


> Awesome. Every little bit helps. May I ask what was Regrets thoughts about getting rid of the table? Having read her posts from past threads I suspect she was also relieved it was gone.


She was very relieved. We were asking $800. I texted her with the offer and she replied instantly to take it and get it the f-ck outta here!

Yes, it was a gift from her mom and dad. Yes, it was given to us with pure love.

Unfortunately, it was stained and tainted with her affair. She knew that full well, and she actually said she looked forward to getting another dining set so that we might have dinner as a family together again.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Glad to hear Dig.
The car. Mine was the f'in car.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

LOL...I hear both of ya's B1 and Acabado. We also had a snowblower. We bought it used. Regret google mapped the route to go pick it up and I remember her giving me directions as if it was all so f'ng foreign.

xOM lived 4 houses down. Last year I put the snowblower in the driveway in March. Never touched it again. Not even when a guy came to buy it.

I shovelled snow and felt just fine.

Triggers come in so many shapes, sizes and colors!


----------



## Doc Who (Sep 9, 2012)

Dig,

Congrats!! I hate to seem like an insane ****, but the beautiful sectional in our basement media room was also taken out in pieces after I turned it to kindling. 

Its been more than 20 years since I was stationed a NTC Orlando (actual Naval Medical Hospital Orlando), but Winter Springs used to be pretty nice. I remember watching Friday night football at Lake Howell HS. Although that might have been far north Winter Park... Oh well, it was all good except for summer humidity.

Good luck sir!


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

SomedayDig said:


> She was very relieved. We were asking $800. I texted her with the offer and she replied instantly to take it and get it the f-ck outta here!
> 
> Yes, it was a gift from her mom and dad. Yes, it was given to us with pure love.
> 
> Unfortunately, it was stained and tainted with her affair. She knew that full well, and she actually said she looked forward to getting another dining set so that we might have dinner as a family together again.


See I just knew that would be the response. She gets it and that's not just a major credit to her (and she should be given all the credit in the world) but to you as well for helping her see things for what they really are. I wish more people on TAM would follow the examples of the successful couples.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

B1 said:


> Glad to hear this dig. Good for you buddy. Now if I could only manage to get rid of all the jeeps in town.


Well when you're ready let me know. I have people.....


:FIREdevil:


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

bfree said:


> See I just knew that would be the response. She gets it and that's not just a major credit to her (and she should be given all the credit in the world) but to you as well for helping her see things for what they really are. I wish more people on TAM would follow the examples of the successful couples.


Thank you for such kind words bfree. It truly means a lot. I know there was a point where I questioned everything I was doing in reconciliation, but I am here to say that Regret proved a lot of people here wrong. She is NOT the woman she was on March 6, 2012...that's for certain!


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

SomedayDig said:


> Thank you for such kind words bfree. It truly means a lot. I know there was a point where I questioned everything I was doing in reconciliation, but I am here to say that Regret proved a lot of people here wrong. She is NOT the woman she was on March 6, 2012...that's for certain!


I'm very happy for you both. It's nice to read about a successful R.

I also got rid of my personal major trigger. It has been a tremendous relief.

WD


----------



## B1 (Jun 14, 2012)

bfree said:


> Well when you're ready let me know. I have people.....
> 
> 
> :FIREdevil:


That's right, you have a very particular set of skills don't you, skills you have acquired over a very long career. I may call upon those skills Bfree


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

SomedayDig said:


> Thank you for such kind words bfree. It truly means a lot. I know there was a point where I questioned everything I was doing in reconciliation, but I am here to say that Regret proved a lot of people here wrong. She is NOT the woman she was on March 6, 2012...that's for certain!


Yes, she has been quite amazing. She's a strong woman. And a lot of people said you were crazy too. I'm glad they were wrong. For all the sadness, anger and bitterness we see on TAM each and every day there are truly some beautiful stories of renewal and restoration that can provide so much hope to others.


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

I just realised, (me and my man live separately, both have kids etc, both single parents, complications) I would like him to get rid of all he owns!

Hmmm....another reason to keep the recent 'ex' scenario stable and continuing.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

SomedayDig said:


> I don't want or expect this to be a big deal or thread, but I just wanted to put it out there.
> 
> See, when Regret had her affair, during 2007 the xOM came here for bangin in the basement time. One of the things they would do was sit at the dining room table and have a beer to loosen sh-t up and do their deed. Yeah, sometimes cheaters need liquid courage to do their crap.
> 
> ...


Awesome Dig. One demon at a time shall be exercised!

I was a huge trigger guy as well so I get how important it is to remove stuff.


----------



## Cabsy (Mar 25, 2013)

Right on.

That reminds me: I already disposed of some of the evidence of their affair (after taking pictures as evidence for the OMW), but the rest is still in our garage: A commissioned painting, a hat, a thermos, and a few other items. It's bonfire time.

It's not as good as $600, but fire can be cleansing.


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

Yay ! Good for you ! Who knows what they did on that table..grrr!
Speaking of triggers...I find the name of the AP to be the most terrible one. I still can't hear or read a certain name without being horrified. I try to shake it off right away, as if I'm afraid that thinking of it can bring that person back in my life. Wish I could get rid of that, like of an old table..lol.


----------



## Kallan Pavithran (Jan 17, 2012)

SomedayDig said:


> Thank you for such kind words bfree. It truly means a lot. I know there was a point where I questioned everything I was doing in reconciliation, but I am here to say that Regret proved a lot of people here wrong. She is NOT the woman she was on March 6, 2012...that's for certain!




If WSs of BSs posting here were doing 1/4 of work Regret doing then I will advice all of them for R,

She screwed Royally but doing everything Royally for your healing. Keep going.........


----------



## JustGrinding (Oct 26, 2012)

Don't you need a passport to get into Orlando now?


----------



## FLGator (Mar 26, 2013)

Man I have thought about doing that. Selling off all the crap I even feel they used together. 

That damn car I bought Her would be first!!

Congrats man! I know it's got to feel good!


----------



## Brokenshadow (May 3, 2013)

FLGator said:


> Man I have thought about doing that. Selling off all the crap I even feel they used together.
> 
> That damn car I bought Her would be first!!
> 
> Congrats man! I know it's got to feel good!


Just wondering gator, but based on your name I'm guessing you're also a UF alum?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FLGator (Mar 26, 2013)

What gave it away? Lol
Trying to be discrete. Not sure if the wife knows about this site but she found my last name.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

His mobile phone was a major trigger for me.
We smashed it to pieces with a hammer, together. That was a good day!

Well done Dig and Regret. Hope your upcoming move is more successful than you could imagine!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hopefulgirl (Feb 12, 2013)

:smthumbup: I'm sure that feels fantastic. 

I'm so glad nothing nasty happened in my house.

I'd love to see a certain hotel demolished, though....


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah...it's been rough sitting on this couch over the past year with the ghosts.

Can't wait to move. 62 more days.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

Your posts touch me. Your living proof of the enormous struggle and the possibility of a future when so much has been taken from you. Good luck to you and your family.

I can't stand the idea of going near a major shopping precinct, University and playing fields because of the betrayal (and all right near where I grew up). But I have to drive past - I did so 2 days ago, I spied that roof top car park and I yelled out f**kers! 

There is a suburb close by to home where they pulled into a darkened street, it was the first time. She will not name that street - "I don't remember". I have to drive through that suburb regularly as it is a major artery and is also the location for important retail outlets and professional offices. 

I forever wonder whenever I drive through - I was there today. MONGRELS!!!!


----------

